# CCW Renewal



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Walked in today with all the things I needed and walked out with license in hand. Wow.. In the past it was a wait, 2 weeks, 5 weeks, 10 days.. This time they printed it on the spot, I'm impressed how things change. They said if I had a Gluck as a primary carry it would be at-least 8 weeks.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

where did you renew your ccw at? if you don't mind telling


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

Popspastime said:


> Walked in today with all the things I needed and walked out with license in hand. Wow.. In the past it was a wait, 2 weeks, 5 weeks, 10 days.. This time they printed it on the spot, I'm impressed how things change. They said if I had a Gluck as a primary carry it would be at-least 8 weeks.


And I thought Columbiana county was fast.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

mike oehme said:


> where did you renew your ccw at? if you don't mind telling


Portage County Sheriff


----------

